# New Woodworker, New Woodshop



## Wallaceandsons (23 Oct 2018)

Hello,

Ive just begun establishing a woodshop in my double garage, Its about 5.2m by 5.2m. Its split straight down the middle as I also run an outside catering company and use the other side for storage and refrigeration at the moment. The purpose of the workshop initially is to prevent a reliance on tradesman and eliminate the need for me to buy shelving, tables etc, with a longer term plan to build speakers, intergrated units with speakers. I really like bass and loud music. But the first job will be to build a proper kitchen on one side after Ive built a workbench as my first project.

The side with the workshop has a single garage door at the front that is currently boarded up, Im going to remove the cladding to gain access from the garage door side and make it easier to work outside when weather permits.


The first few bits of kit have arrived, a Metabo Mitre Saw, Random Orbit Sander, Drills, Router, lots of stuff. I've also purchased a Scheppach Precisa TS82 Table Saw. This has a continental 16 amp 240 V plug attached. So Ive put it together, the instructions are terrible, and its takes up much more room than I expected. But the garage already has a 16 amp socket, the previous owner used the garage for a printing business, so I presume he ran a bit of kit from it, obviously the continental plug wont fit, and the socket is on the other side of the garage, in the kitchen. First question is, can I move that myself? Is it a matter of just cutting off the supply, cutting the wire, remounting the socket and swapping over the Saw plug? Theres a visible 10mm wire running from the fuse box to the socket. Also the saw is 1100 W, so does it actually need a 16 amp supply?


Second question, in regards to the work bench, I was thinking of making it half workbench, half outfeed table for the table saw and positioning the table saw close to the garage door so if i do need the travel to feed the saw I can open up the door. How would you guys feel about that configuration, so is it worth losing one side of the workbench?


Third question, I was thinking about getting a table top thicknesser, good idea? I dont want to spend vast sums on finished timber and from some research this seems to be the best solution.


I've got loads of questions but I'll leave it at that for now. My Dad was big into woodworking back in the day but Ive never had the money to take the plunge until now. I've been lurking on here for ages, unregistered, I cant wait to get cracking, pretty gutted today when I got the saw together and couldnt even make a cut as I cant even turn it on. :-(


----------



## sunnybob (23 Oct 2018)

The saw will need a 16 amp supply. Either hard wired to a suitable switch on the wall, or with a blue commando plug (round plug) with three pins in it.
All that aside, I would raise very big conecerns over starting a woodwork shop with its constant and impressive amounts of dust, next to a bunch of catering equipment. Your customers are not going to like the taste of sawdust.
I hope you have no near neighbours. A lunchbox thicknesser will make more noise than most home loudspeakers can.


----------



## Wallaceandsons (23 Oct 2018)

I should have added, there's a wall between the two rooms.


----------



## Sideways (23 Oct 2018)

Cut the plug off. Fit a UK 13 amp plug. It will be fine. 
An 8inch 1100 watt saw doesn't need a 16 amp plug, it's just made for the european market where that plug type is standard.
I've been using the kity original of this saw for years and never blown a fuse or tripped a breaker.
PS - if it was a 1500 Watt induction motor, I wouldn't give the same advice. I use one of those elsewhere and the fuse wears out every few weeks because that SHOULD be on a 16 amp plug into the properly rated circuit.


----------



## TomGW (23 Oct 2018)

Or buy a 13A / 16A adaptor (link below), just in case you find that the saw has a tendency to blow 13A fuses and you have to revert to the 16A setup after all. In the longer term, a couple of 16A sockets may be useful in the workshop.
https://cpc.farnell.com/pro-elec/fl1316 ... OvEALw_wcB


----------



## Wallaceandsons (31 Oct 2018)

I swapped over the plug. 

So ive got the Table Saw in there with a Scheppach dust extractor, mitre saw is in there sitting on the floor. Ive ordered an Axminster Craft AC250PT Planer Thicknesser gets delivered in 10 days. 

Got three weeks off starting on tuesday, so the Kitchen is going in on Monday to Friday, with a tankless hot water heater, new ceiling on both sides as the old one is falling down. New consumer unit, 16 amp is getting moved to the proper position on the workshop side, more plugs, and a workshop extractor fan as well as new LED strip lights both sides. Following week I'm fitting out the Workshop.

Ive been thinking about a new Warm Roof as it gets real cold and real hot in there, but I'm gonna leave that until next year at some point.

I'd like to put a new door and replace the old, ruined and boarded up metal one so I can completely seal off the workshop and kitchen areas from one another, at the moment access for the worshop is via the Kitchen, the EHO wont like this. Anyone have any guides out there for building insulated double doors?

Also, in regards Dust extraction, with the planer and the other bits I want to add I dont think the sheppach alone is going to do the job and I watched a great vid today where a guy builds a raised wooden box to one side of his shed and fits a compressor a fancy Axminster extractor and a Cyclone in there, reducing the volume from the unit and getting them out of the wat. Decent approach, but expensive. Would the Sheppach with some piping be up to it or should I invest in a bigger unit? Its a one car garage space, so space is at a premium.

Im leveling the floor next week as well, what would you guys recommend to place on top of the concrete?


----------



## Wallaceandsons (28 Nov 2018)

Ive pretty much finished to kitchen.

Mega, looks nice.

Now I can concentrate of the Workshop.

It needs a new door, it has an old up an over and I would like a side hinged timber door. Ive had a good search around the internet and have discovered that it can be dangerous to remove the old door myself, I cant see a tortioned spring at the top of the door as there is a metal casing on top of it. Should I remove this myself.

Also b & q and my local Timber yard sell an unfinished Redwood door for £250 in the correct size. Should I be entertaining this, reviews aren't great, or should I be looking for something made of cedar/ash? I dont want to make the door myself in this case.


----------



## BigMonka (29 Nov 2018)

Sounds like things are progressing well - any chance of some photos?


----------



## Wallaceandsons (30 Nov 2018)

In Birmingham for 3 days, Sunday.


----------

